# cvsweb problem



## etxnreg (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,
I don't really know if this is the right forum for this kind of problem.
I have setup cvsweb together with rancid.
when I start web browsing I can find my respiratory.
The problem i have is when I push the download button I got a fault.
See attachment
I don't know in which config file the fault can be.
Please has somebody any hints?

Thanks Niklas


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 24, 2009)

Unless you have asthma, I guess you mean 'repository'.


----------



## etxnreg (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks,
TYPO was here


----------



## slugggerzzz (Jan 29, 2013)

I know this post it old! But I would say try using names no IPs' for the host name. The hosts should be added to the /etc/hosts file. 

... slugggerzzz ...


----------

